# Sanitizing Cast Iron Press



## 4huskrs (Mar 19, 2018)

Will santizing a cast iron sausage/fruit press with Potassium or Sodium Metabisulfite work wothput adding flavors? I have s chance to purchase a Enterprise press. I would use to press fruit after yeast was added so it would have to be sanitized. Thanks
Ron


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 20, 2018)

I'd be tempted to use something other than metabisulphite. Maybe Iodophor?


----------



## 4huskrs (Mar 20, 2018)

So there would really be no issues with using Cast iron in pressing as long as it was clean and sanitized. I have already searched and sanitation was not didcussed? Thanks
Ron


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 20, 2018)

I don't think so, but I'm not an expert. My concern with using metabisulphite on cast iron would be rust. I would certainly want to sanitize though.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 6, 2018)

If 100% cast iron, I would think about painting it. otherwise, rust will be unavoidable (from either k-meta or simply the acid in your must)

Use food grade epoxy.


----------



## crankyoldlibrian (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm still a newbie, but I've used an old cast iron sausage stuffer/wine press a few times. I just gave it a good cleaning with PBW when I bought it and then sprayed it with Star San before pressing. Then, if you add campden tablets to the wine after the crush, it should take care of anything harmful to your wine.


----------



## stickman (Apr 9, 2018)

I agree with @JohnT and suggest using a coating. Wine exposed to raw iron really isn't a good idea, contact should be minimized. Wine naturally contains a very small amount of iron, but additional iron via contamination from equipment will significantly increase the oxidation rates of the wine.


----------

